# "Nicht autorisiert" bei heruntergeladenem Dragon Age Content



## rkley (7. November 2009)

Hallo,
 die nächste Überraschung bei meinem Dragon Age Online Erlebnis!
 Die Codes habe ich ja dann tatsächlich einem Tag nach meinem Spieledownload erhalten.
 Natürlich habe ich gleich mein Online-Konto erstellt und die Code freigeschaltet, heruntergeladen und installiert - alles prima!
 Heute schaue ich mir die Inhalte nochmal an und nur die Blutdrachen-Rüstung ist noch verfügbar. Bei allen anderen Einträgen (Gedächtnisring, Feuerring, Im Stein Gefangen) steht jetzt "Nicht autorisiert" dahinter.
 Der FAQ vom Support sagt dazu, dass das auftritt, wenn man nicht mit dem gleichen Account angemeldet ist, mit dem man den Code eigelöst hat. Aber das ist definivt der Fall.
 Hat noch jemand dieses Problem?


----------



## Herbboy (7. November 2009)

*AW:*

ich hab SOEBEN ein ähnliches problem: 

 "Dieser Spielstand verwendet Premium-Inhalte.." und ich kann nicht laden, man solle sich mit einem entsprechenden account anmelden - das hab ich aber! Ich bin sowohl auf der website als auch ingame angemeldet mit dem acccount, den ich für die beiden extras (rüstung und eine quest) auch benutzt habe!

 was is da los? is vlt. zufällig nur grad was mit den biowareservern? oder liegt es am patch? den hab ich installiert, NACHDEM die downloads schon installiert waren... ^^


 hab das spiel erst seit heute und bisher nur installiert und die ersten 30sekunden gespielt, als mir einfiel, dass der patch noch fehlt...  



 *edit* ich seh grad, dass auch bei mir "nicht authorisiert" steht - und bei "in stein..." auch, dass die benötugte version 1.0 ist - geht es vielleicht NUR mit 1.0? das wär ja grotesk...


----------



## oceano (7. November 2009)

*AW:*

http://www.pcgames.de/m,forum/Rollenspiele-und-Adventures/Sammelthread-Dragon-Age-Origins-Wertungen-Usermeinungen-etc-AKTUELL-Erster-TEST-8221506_1.html (ganz runterscrollen)

 Der Tipp von Moemo hat mir geholfen. Ist aber immernoch eine ziemlich wackelige Angelegenheit. Manchmal muss man sich erst abmelden, wieder anmelden, Spiel neu starten, Content Updater neustarten usw bis es wieder richtig erkannt wird. 
 Hoffentlich gibts für dieses Problemchen auch bald ein Patch


----------



## Herbboy (7. November 2009)

*AW:*



oceano schrieb:


> http://www.pcgames.de/m,forum/Rollenspiele-und-Adventures/Sammelthread-Dragon-Age-Origins-Wertungen-Usermeinungen-etc-AKTUELL-Erster-TEST-8221506_1.html (ganz runterscrollen)
> 
> Der Tipp von Moemo hat mir geholfen. Ist aber immernoch eine ziemlich wackelige Angelegenheit. Manchmal muss man sich erst abmelden, wieder anmelden, Spiel neu starten, Content Updater neustarten usw bis es wieder richtig erkannt wird.
> Hoffentlich gibts für dieses Problemchen auch bald ein Patch


 schon wieder das? das problem hatte ich schon beim downloaden der zusatzinhalte... kann man diesen bescheuerten manager denn nirgends in einem normalen menü aktivieren?


 ich starte mal den PC neu, vlt. muss da noch was erst bei nem neustart eingerichtet werden... 


 *edit* nur neustart half nix, aber mit dem besagten tipp ging es:

 windowsstaste/START/ausführen => *services.msc* eingeben unter enter, dann in der iste die "dragon age updater..." oder so suchen, rechtsklick und "starten".


----------



## oceano (7. November 2009)

*AW:*

Also wie gesagt, da steckt noch ein bisschen der Wurm drin. Und der Content-Updater muss stets gestartet werden. 
 Aber zumindest muss man keine Angst haben, dass die Sachen auf einmal ganz weg sind. Solange sie auf der Bioware Seite als deinem Account zugeordnet erscheinen, kann man es schon irgendwie hinkriegen


----------



## Meinereiner (8. November 2009)

*AW:*

Ich hatte zunächst auch das Problem, dass mir mit Vista 64 trotz eingelöster Codes im Spiel keine Zusatzinhalte angezeigt wurden. Daraufhin habe ich die Desktopverknüpfung von DA auf "immer als Admin ausführen" gestellt und seitdem läuft alles problemlos - sofern ich das Spiel über besagte Verknüpfung starte. Eventuell hilft das auch mit den Savegames. Ist auf alle Fälle bequemer, als ständig den Content-Updater zu starten.


----------



## Herbboy (8. November 2009)

*AW:*



Meinereiner schrieb:


> Ich hatte zunächst auch das Problem, dass mir mit Vista 64 trotz eingelöster Codes im Spiel keine Zusatzinhalte angezeigt wurden. Daraufhin habe ich die Desktopverknüpfung von DA auf "immer als Admin ausführen" gestellt und seitdem läuft alles problemlos - sofern ich das Spiel über besagte Verknüpfung starte. Eventuell hilft das auch mit den Savegames. Ist auf alle Fälle bequemer, als ständig den Content-Updater zu starten.


 was auch zu funktionieren scheint: wenn man bei den eigenschaften des updater-dienstes auf "automatisch" umstellt, siehe bild im anhang 

 bei mir ging es jedenfalls seitdem auch nach nem PC neustart, hab auch vista64.


----------



## pirx (14. November 2009)

*AW:*

Der Thread hat mir gehulfen, danke 

 Ich hab netterweise den Golem Shale bekommen, also der "In Stein gefangen" Download. Nur weiss ich gar nicht was ich damit anfangen soll? Da steht zwar InGame dass er aktiviert ist, was aber auch alles ist... ist das irgendwie ein Quest oder Ort oder so? ^_^


----------



## Herbboy (14. November 2009)

*AW:*

ja, das is ne quest. die kannst du vermutlich auch im tagebuch aktivieren, vermutlich aber erst ab einer bestimmten stelle, zu der du gelangst (hab es noch nicht so lange gespielt)


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (14. November 2009)

*AW:*

Wenn du den Golem- DLC hast, ist ingame auf deiner Weltkarte links ein goldenes Symbol mit einem Karren zu sehen, wo der Anfangs- NPC  für die Reihe steht.
 Bei mir tut er das sogar, obwohl ich den DLC noch gar nicht komplett runter geladen habe.
 Ab da müsste es eigentlich los gehen.


----------



## pirx (15. November 2009)

*AW:*

Danke, hatte den Golem gestern freigespielt 

 Der wird übrigens zu einem Gruppenmitglied und ist nicht wie ich dachte eine Beschwörung. Ein recht teures Mitglied, find ich, falls man ihn denn mit echtem Geld kauft. Also nur etwas für die Fans des Spiels *hrhr*


----------

